# Tor with Chromium.

## hackum

Hello!

I'm having problem to load Tor with Chromium.

I can not start the tor with chromium.

Someone that uses can me help ?

----------

## Bircoph

Hmm, can you describe your problem in more detail?

I use chromium with tor for years without any problems.

The only issue is that you need to use separate chromium profiles for tor and non-tor usage.

Well, you may use single profile, but this will jeopardise your security.

And, of course, you must specify proxy to use.

In my setup I use privoxy->polipo->tor chain and the following script to run tor:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> export http_proxy=127.0.0.1:8118
> ...

 

And make sure namespaces are enabled in your kernel for full sandboxing.

Check about:sandbox for more details.

----------

## hackum

Hi!

I'm grateful by your response!

But, no i'm understanding.

After all, the that is tor and privoxy ?

I installed the tor and privoxy.

Which the difference between the two ?

----------

## Bircoph

 *Quote:*   

> Which the difference between the two ?

 

facepalm

Please read at least base tor documentation at torproject.org.

tor is a SOCKS proxy (and a relay/service server optionally) that is your entry

point into tor anonymity network. 

polipo is a caching proxy with some tricks to speed up your web connection. It

is especially usefull for tor, because tor surfing will be much slower than normal.

privoxy is a http altering server used to sanitize http headers, remove (some of)

your identity and it really helps with ads blocking. Thus privoxy helps to made your

tor experience both (a bit) more secure and faster.

So I use chain of three proxies: privoxy->polipo->tor. HTTP browsers connect to

privoxy, other (non-http(s)) applications use either tor directly or via tsocks for

non SOCKS capable applications.

----------

## Jacekalex

Try this 

1. Install tsocks.

```
USE="tordns" emerge tsocks
```

2.

```
man tsocks

man tsocks.conf
```

3. 

```
$EDITOR   /etc/socks/tsocks.conf
```

Example config:

```
cat /etc/socks/tsocks.conf

# local network

local = 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0

local = 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0

local = 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0

# serwer socks  (tor)

server = localhost

server_port = 9050
```

run:

Example:

```
tsocks opera --<options>
```

(or other browser).

----------

## hackum

No changed my ip.

Or with script:

```

Unable to connect to the proxy server

A proxy server is a server that acts as an intermediary between your computer and other servers. Right now, your system is configured to use a proxy, but Chromium can't connect to it.

Here are some suggestions:

If you use a proxy server, check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server, adjust your proxy settings: Go to the wrench menu > Preferences > Under the Hood > Change Proxy Settings... and make sure your configuration is set to "no proxy" or "direct."

Error 130 (net::ERR_PROXY_CONNECTION_FAILED): Proxy server connection failed.

```

----------

